# Steedee 4 weeks out



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

4 weeks to go to my first comp!Getting nervous now!!

Things seem to be coming off well and im pleased so far.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking real good mate a bit more to shift but with 4 weeks left you should be laughing.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

lookin good m8, wish i could say the same! whats ur diet like at the mo? and what supps u takin?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good dude.

Good luck with your comp, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking fabulous mate, keep up the hard work.

Make sure you post some pics from your competition and keep us posted as to how you got on!!!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I like the caught with your trousers down look 

Looking really good mate.... :beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin good mate..

what show u goin in for??


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the props guys!!!!  Im doing Stars of tomorrow. Its 3 weeks now those pics were taken this time last week.

I have dropped another 3 lb since then. Noticing more detail each day.

So hopefully look well on the day!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

some great progress their mate you still have a bit to shift but as long as you keep doing what you are doing you should be fine mate..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Steedee said:


> Thanks for the props guys!!!!  Im doing Stars of tomorrow. Its 3 weeks now those pics were taken this time last week.
> 
> I have dropped another 3 lb since then. Noticing more detail each day.
> 
> So hopefully look well on the day!!


what class steedee?

i will see u there mate!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

DB said:


> what class steedee?
> 
> i will see u there mate!


First timers pal!!

Look forward to it mate


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Im guessing from the t-shirt ur a mick heart fan?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

ur gonna nail ur condition in no time mate, good luck with ur comp,


----------



## mr big (Jul 28, 2005)

all the best for the comp bud, lookin good 

b


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, lookin good.

Nice legs, those things are massive.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

looking very good, how tall are you ?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks again for the comments guys!!!

The greatone: I work for Mick 

Carlos, im 5ft 8" mate.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Micks Son inlaw ;-)

Looking good m8,as Pscarb says just stick to what your doing & you will be fine!

all the hard work is paying off now m8


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You are 5'8" and how much did you weigh and now how much do you weigh?

You work for Mick, what do you do?

I like Mick and I love the way he writes, I got an e-mail from him once after I read tears on the keyboard.

I sent him an e-mail and he sent me one back, I like him alot.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

I weighed 15st 2lb when I started dieting now im 13st 5lbs so I have lost so far 25lbs up to now! In them pic I was 13st 9lb so its coming down well!

Im assistant editor for nobull mag and I help out around the office. Oh and I also goout with his daughter 

Micks cool, just finished the laymans guide 3. Gonna be a good one


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hackskii said:


> You are 5'8" and how much did you weigh and now how much do you weigh?
> 
> You work for Mick, what do you do?
> 
> ...


i enjoyed reading that book


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i got one of mick's books, will have to look out for the new one!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> Carlos, im 5ft 8" mate


u do look taller

yeh, mick has a good sence of humour.. i like reading his stuff


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How much in lbs bro?

I cant keep converting


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> I weighed 15st 2lb


= 212.8lbs



> I started dieting now im 13st 5lbs


= 189lbs


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks bro.

In his avitar he looks like 240 lbs.

I thought he looked heavier than me. WOW.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Quality build Steedee man, good luck to you at your show bro!


----------



## jmz (May 26, 2005)

best of luck m8. knock em dead


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

your avatars a tease, we need update pics!!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

I did put one up on the Stars thread.

I will stick another up.


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

i want them legs!!!!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

leek85 said:


> i want them legs!!!!


For the right money I can get them for you, you will need to freeze them before they start to rot :axe:


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

lol....if you can do that...ill have the arms 2....buy one get one free?

Lee


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

looking really good mate, best of luck with the competition. I'm gonna post some pics of me soon. I'll get my girlfriend to take them. My stats are;

Height - 5,8

Weight - 11 stone

9%body fat. I've used the scales to measure bodyfat, don't know how accurate they are?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> I've used the scales to measure bodyfat, don't know how accurate they are?


shockingly bad mate! lol sorry


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> I've used the scales to measure bodyfat, don't know how accurate they are?


Winger uses those and it puts him between 41%-42%

They are not very accurate and drinking more or less water will throw that off.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

oh right. Fair enough I won't rely on those in future. I'm trying to bulk up at the moment. I'm going to purchase some cyclone, has anyone here used it and did you achieve good results?

Here's an outline of my diet.

08.00 - Protein shake and large bowl of whole grain cereal

11.00 - chicken sandwhich

13.00 - tuna salad

16.00 - pasta with low fat sauce

19 - large meal, low fat sweat and sour sauce with chicken and rice. Chilli, spaghetti bolognase, steak etc

22.00 - protein shake before I sleep!

I think it's ok and I'm seeing good results. Before I started body building (2-3 months ago) I was 9 stone 13, I'm now 11stone but what can I do to speed things up? apart from aas.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Id prefere you get some good fats in that diet and more fruits and vegetables too.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I eat loads of sweetcorn! do you mean goods fats from fish like mackeral? I really struggle eating fish because it tastes so bad!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Winger uses those and it puts him between 41%-42%


Wow, I didn't know he got that lean.

(I'm kidding babe, you know I love you)


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> I eat loads of sweetcorn! do you mean goods fats from fish like mackeral? I really struggle eating fish because it tastes so bad!


Just get some fish oil tablets. And/or use olive oil when cooking.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

ok that's good because I use olive oil blended with herbs as a salad dressing.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> ok that's good because I use olive oil blended with herbs as a salad dressing.


*Cant go wrong there mate.*

My Mom used to make salad dressing out of plain yogurt.


----------



## the mullah (Aug 10, 2005)

well done, i recognised your face from the old thread i posted in. your body has really ended up looking great!


----------

